# Mirage Speaker EQ ?



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

My main speakers are Mirage OM-6's. A touch old perhaps, but the 5's are almost identical just in pretty wood and they are behind an acoustic screen so like that makes a difference !

Anyway, they are actives/semi-actives and have integeral subwoofers built into them which also has some form of EQ on it, however i'm curious what and how to set them up correctly. The manual is a little vauge. Two dial knobs One Level, One EQ.

Level - 0 is ballenced (and i guess where it should be) adjust to preference

EQ - +3 to -3db on extream low frequencies.

Any ideas / Advice ???

Ta,
Lee


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Thought a link to manuals etc may be useful :

http://www.miragespeakers.com/v2/classic_products.php

ta,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You're going to have to tell us how you have them hooked up, since they provide several options of full speaker level, or combination of line level/speaker level.

Since the internal crossover in the subs is non-defeatable, you would not be able to use your crossover in your receiver for your mains and its associated subwoofer out signal, so you would definitely require the mains be set to large. 

Then you have the option of sending full range speaker level to the speakers and feed the subs from there at speaker level. 

Alternately, you could feed speaker level to the speakers and feed the subs separately from full range line level through a splitter at the receiver. 

Depending on which of the last two methods you have chosen determines how you set the level.

brucek


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi There,

Speaker level connections as per normal speakers. My LFE is routed to the sub which drives a BFD into my Paradigm Servo15 as well as being split to drive a Ultrabass pro (sub synth) into my buttkickers.

They are bi-wired though i'm unsure if that has ever made a difference, anywhere :yikes: 

The speakers are set to large as being spec'd 18-22Khz (IIRC) and 1.x M tall i thought they qualified as large 

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

So you feed speaker level signals to your OM-6 as a full range speaker with intergral sub. The receiver is set to full range, so that means the LFE output of the reciever which feeds the BFD / Servo-15 and butt-kicker will contain no redirected bass except for specific LFE tracks on DVD's only.

That is a tricky configuration to setup. The much superior Servo-15 is doing nothing until an LFE track is encountered on a DVD. All the low redirected bass is going to the OM-6 subs. Those 8" drivers and associated amplifier used in the OM-6 subs don't hold a candle to that beautiful Servo.

As a test sometime I would suggest setting the mains (and all other speakers) to small such that LFE and all redirected bass below the receivers crossover of 80Hz went to the Servo and the OM-6's would get all the information above 80Hz. The subs in the OM-6's will still get information, just not the lions share. The BFD would then get full duty for equalizing all bass sent to the Servo.

Anyway, that's not what you asked. I guess from reading the manual that the LEVEL control is simply the balance between mains and the sub. If you want to have them the same level, you would set the level to zero. If you found them a bit boomy you could turn them down etc.... The level is really a wholesale control for the subs level and is not frequency dependant within the sub itself..
The EQ contol will modify the area betwen 20Hz and 45Hz with a variance of +/-3dB. It's a weak attempt at equalization in the area where it's usually needed. You can adjust it by ear or use REW software to be more accurate.

brucek


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi bruce,

I have a yamaha DSP-AX1 as my amp. The current settings are the Mains and Centres as large, the rest set to small and the LFE/Bass set to Sub (it can do sub, mains, both).

Am i correct in that you think i'd do better all set to small with the bass directed at the sub ???

I think the AX1's cross over is fixed a 90Hz. 

Also I'm in the middle of setting up TheaterTek with my RME soundcard to do analogue output which i route via a 6 channel direct input - Here i can vary the crossover down to 80Hz and can also route bass management. 

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Am i correct in that you think i'd do better all set to small with the bass directed at the sub ???


Yes. I would select small for all the speakers and select SW only for the LFE/BASS setting. You don't want other lesser subs in your speakers competing with the Servo. It can stand alone as the single front mono sub. Your OM-6's will be treated as standard speakers that the receiver will roll off at 90Hz.



> I think the AX1's cross over is fixed a 90Hz.


Yeah, Yamaha has this weird thing about ignoring THX and fixing their crossover, but that's fine.

brucek


----------

